# Whats the best pic you taken of your fish?



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

This is mine when i was into discus.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

cooll picture man


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Best pics... I say its between these 2. Some from my walmart Oscars i used to have and one of the best fish i have ever owned... my rainbow snakehead (RIP)


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

With as many fish as I own-I could have a whole thread dedicated to just me.....

I'll post a few in a minute...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)




----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

WOw those are some very nice pics..


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

Matty125 said:


> Best pics... I say its between these 2. Some from my walmart Oscars i used to have and one of the best fish i have ever owned... my rainbow snakehead (RIP)
> View attachment 151217
> 
> View attachment 151218


i thought snakeheads were illegal? where'd u get urs at?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

angeli697 said:


> Best pics... I say its between these 2. Some from my walmart Oscars i used to have and one of the best fish i have ever owned... my rainbow snakehead (RIP)
> View attachment 151217
> 
> View attachment 151218


i thought snakeheads were illegal? where'd u get urs at?
[/quote]

He lives in Canada-Where it is legal to own them....


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)




----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

This is one of my favorites...(both of them lol).


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Excellant pics all! 
I dont really have any that are that great. Maybe one day my sh*tty 2 Megapixel camera will suprize me.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

some of my rhom!

sorry if it's a little blurry but just the fish didin't stay still!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just a few more I guess....


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Beautiful pics Winkyee!!!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Awesome pics, everyone!

AK - Love that pleco pic! Gorgeous animal you have there.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

AK what type of pleco i have the same one what type do you know?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks-

Captive....He is nothing but a common pleco-Just a larger one at that....


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

man I gotta put some of my pics up....AK ur making us look bad with all ur pics man..lol...j/k theres alot of good ones on here


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> This is one of my favorites...(both of them lol).


How did your create the GIF. image you use of your P eating?


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## vinaydbst (Sep 6, 2007)

i guess these are d best pics i hav captured


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

vinay said:


> i guess these are d best pics i hav captured


beautifull!...I have yet to get anywhere close to that..lol


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BS

Coloration is great in that pic man-sure does make me miss mine.....


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Thats a big pacu... I miss my spam eating pacu...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Thats a big pacu... I miss my spam eating pacu...


Thanks man-It's unreal the amount of food my guy can put away-Seeing alot of good growth rate out of him lately also....


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)




----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> View attachment 155334


makes miss my brandti...great pic!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

makes me miss my beautiful Flowerhorn..hope mine get as big as that one!


----------



## Piranha_Rage (Sep 12, 2007)

This is my best Picture. Took it with my cell because my camera is broken.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Piranha_Rage said:


> This is my best Picture. Took it with my cell because my camera is broken.


Very nice-

Got ne full tank shots by chance-


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Piranha_Rage said:


> This is my best Picture. Took it with my cell because my camera is broken.


damn good picture with a camera phone.


----------

